# Aracaju/SE – Mais uma vez, Emanuel Paiva foi ao Nordeste conhecer mais uma capital. Aracaju ficou acima das minhas expectativas! Bela capital!



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

raul lopes said:


> PARABENS PELO THREAD ... adoro seus threads ... arrazando sempre .. belo trabalho e mostrando a cidade do jeito que ela é realmente ... adoro aracaju ... super charmosa e fofa ...
> 
> a capital sergipana realmente possui uma qualidade de vida invejavel se comparado a outras capitais ... uma das poucas que ainda consegue ter um ar de tranquilidade e raiz ...


Raulzito!
Aju é tudo isso! Me surpreendeu positivamente! Só foi difícil achar o bobó de camarão (meu prato predileto rs). No mais, gostei bastante do passeio.

Obrigado pela visita!


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Gostei muito! Aracajú está linda! Ficaram maravilhosas suas fotos, Manu!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Raulzito!
> Aju é tudo isso! Me surpreendeu positivamente! Só foi difícil achar o bobó de camarão (meu prato predileto rs). No mais, gostei bastante do passeio.
> 
> Obrigado pela visita!



Um prato comum em Aracaju é caranguejo (pra comer com martelo)


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Luiz Fernando XD said:


> Gostei muito! Aracajú está linda! Ficaram maravilhosas suas fotos, Manu!


Grato, my friend!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Um prato comum em Aracaju é caranguejo (pra comer com martelo)


Verdade. Caranguejo é bem comum por lá. Aqui no Rio não é tão comum. Camarão aqui já é bem comum. Camarão, lagosta e lagostinha.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelentes fotos de Aracaju! Mostrou muito bem as principais partes da capital sergipana.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Will_NE said:


> Excelentes fotos de Aracaju! Mostrou muito bem as principais partes da capital sergipana.
> [/CITAR]
> 
> Vai
> ...


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Belo trabalho Manu! Aracaju é uma capital que tenho muita vontade de conhecer, parece ser uma cidade bem organizada e bonita. 

Foto 13: Achei lindo este edifício histórico. E pelo que parece, está sendo restaurado. 
Foto 27: Outro edifício histórico interessante. Vc sabe o que funciona nele atualmente?
Foto 38: Lindo! Foi a construção histórica que eu mais gostei.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Belo trabalho Manu! Aracaju é uma capital que tenho muita vontade de conhecer, parece ser uma cidade bem organizada e bonita.
> 
> Foto 13: Achei lindo este edifício histórico. E pelo que parece, está sendo restaurado.
> Foto 27: Outro edifício histórico interessante. Vc sabe o que funciona nele atualmente?
> Foto 38: Lindo! Foi a construção histórica que eu mais gostei.


Opa. 
Sinceramente não sei dizer. Acho que no passado eram residências. Os ricos moravam nesse bairro. O do número 38 acho que funciona a OAB.


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Gosto mundo de Aracaju, ia todos os anos. por conta da pandemia não pude ir, mas esse retorno com certeza. Tomar um café no Mangará.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

NUNESFSA said:


> Gosto mundo de Aracaju, ia todos os anos. por conta da pandemia não pude ir, mas esse retorno com certeza. Tomar um café no Mangará.


Aju é muito bom mesmo!!!!


----------



## opoilo (Jul 15, 2009)

O melhor thread de Aracaju até agora que eu achei sem dúvida alguma.
Sei que você é um cara que gosta muito de história, aproveita e conhece o meu novo thread.








Engenhos da Paraíba - Um passeio pela história


Alguns dos antigos engenhos da Paraíba resistem ao tempo, sejam engenhos que no século XIX fabricavam açúcar, cachaça ou rapadura, ou engenhos que até hoje fabricam cachaça. Segundo a Associação Paraibana dos Engenhos de Cachaça de Alambique (Aspeca), a Paraíba possui cerca de 80 engenhos que...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Belas fotos da " Pequena Notável" Aracaju é linda, limpa e organizada!


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Belo trabalho Manu! Aracaju é uma capital que tenho muita vontade de conhecer, parece ser uma cidade bem organizada e bonita.
> 
> Foto 13: Achei lindo este edifício histórico. E pelo que parece, está sendo restaurado.
> Foto 27: Outro edifício histórico interessante. Vc sabe o que funciona nele atualmente?
> Foto 38: Lindo! Foi a construção histórica que eu mais gostei.


Vamos lá, foto 13 e 16, antigo Palácio do Governo, hoje funciona como museu. Foto 27, sede do Cotinguiba Esporte Clube. Foto 38, sede da AOB. Espero tê-lo ajudado.


----------



## danilo.wirefire (Dec 14, 2012)

Como aracajuano, sinto-me lisonjeado pela representação da minha cidade natal, na qual eu vivo, em suas lentes. Além da beleza e equilíbrio entre antigo e moderno e da presença da natureza evidentes, algo que me agrada muito aqui e que sinto muito o contraste quando vou a outras capitais do nordeste e até mesmo algumas cidades que já fui em SP, é a limpeza da cidade.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

opoilo said:


> O melhor thread de Aracaju até agora que eu achei sem dúvida alguma.
> Sei que você é um cara que gosta muito de história, aproveita e conhece o meu novo thread.
> 
> 
> ...


Opa. Blz?

Obrigado pela visita. Vou conferir sim o seu thread.
Um abraço.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

sebobprata said:


> Belas fotos da " Pequena Notável" Aracaju é linda, limpa e organizada!


Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

danilo.wirefire said:


> Como aracajuano, sinto-me lisonjeado pela representação da minha cidade natal, na qual eu vivo, em suas lentes. Além da beleza e equilíbrio entre antigo e moderno e da presença da natureza evidentes, algo que me agrada muito aqui e que sinto muito o contraste quando vou a outras capitais do nordeste e até mesmo algumas cidades que já fui em SP, é a limpeza da cidade.


Obrigado. Que legal que gostou das fotos!
Abraço.


----------



## valdiclei (Nov 16, 2007)

Belas fotos de Aju, parabéns pelo tópico.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

valdiclei said:


> Belas fotos de Aju, parabéns pelo tópico.


Obrigado


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excelente thread Emanuel! Aracaju realmente tem uma vibe diferente das outras capitais nordestinas. Mas, parece ter um charme bem especial.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Guiga1 said:


> Excelente thread Emanuel! Aracaju realmente tem uma vibe diferente das outras capitais nordestinas. Mas, parece ter um charme bem especial.


Com certeza. No NE tem tanta diversidade que o ideal seria conhecer todas as capitais. 
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## brascunha (10 mo ago)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> *Olá pessoal!
> 
> 
> É a sétima capital nordestina que eu visito, pois já estive em Salvador, Recife, Fortaleza, Natal, Maceió e João Pessoa. O Nordeste é uma delícia!
> ...


Belo registro. Parabéns.


----------

